# Presenting the Aurbox



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

This is a design that was inspired by Don's Aurbacs. (Ok well its basically the same thing  ) OD 18"X12"X12" using 1/2" ply. Port dia 2", 5" deep. Lined with 1.5" foam fatress topper. Estimated F3 in the upper 40's. Powered by the ever popular dayton t-amp.

Without having any woodworking experience, I think I didnt do too bad. Granted I dont have a router to get the nice flush mount drivers, or fancy roundovers. I do have some electronics degree, and Im currently studying for a bachelors degree. With that being said, Im pretty proud on how the crossovers came out.

I must say, I am completely impressed in the sound quality and output that this thing has. No distortion when played wide open that I can tell. The only issue I have is that I find it hard to turn the damn thing off!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Box material is a bit thinner than I'd suggest and I'd also flush mount the drivers.

But how's it sound? If it sounds good to you, that's what matters


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

its_bacon12 said:


> Box material is a bit thinner than I'd suggest and I'd also flush mount the drivers.
> 
> But how's it sound? If it sounds good to you, that's what matters


I was trying to keep weight to a minimal, and still be pretty stiff. thats why i went with ply and not mdf too. well this is my first build and i dont have access to a router nor do i know how to use one, so flush mount drivers and roundover edges were luxuries that i couldnt afford, but made due without. sound is incredible! i cant believe the volume and the clarity. im very impressed to say the least. at about $150, there is nothing on the market that comes close to it without having to take out a loan, or sell off your first born.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! That is awesome work sir. I am digging this new approach of yours to home audio. 

Making me rethink these Aura NS8, NS3, and Whispers I have sitting on a shelf.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

chithead said:


> Wow! That is awesome work sir. I am digging this new approach of yours to home audio.
> 
> Making me rethink these Aura NS8, NS3, and Whispers I have sitting on a shelf.


Do ittttt 

But in all seriousness, tackling a 3 way is much harder to do than a 2 way..


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

its_bacon12 said:


> Do ittttt
> 
> But in all seriousness, tackling a 3 way is much harder to do than a 2 way..


He has me thinking of pairing those Whispers with the NS8s... because I am DEFINITELY not ready to try a 3-way setup.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Yo daniel, definitly start out with a proven design! Its hard as hell to just throw something together and make it sound good. Take the builds that some experts have perfected and youll be happy. I got some in mind, ill pm you once i get home


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

ameuba10 said:


> Yo daniel, definitly start out with a proven design! Its hard as hell to just throw something together and make it sound good. Take the builds that some experts have perfected and youll be happy. I got some in mind, ill pm you once i get home


What he said. If you're starting out, use a proven design. When you've built a few proven designs, you can start designing your own crossovers. Its a lot more difficult than it sounds.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I listened to this in Drake's pool room and I was very impressed. It sounded really good and would make a nice bookshelf system.
One question I didn't ask you was do those mids need that much volume? The box isn't huge by any means but I wasn't sure if that was the required volume or just arbitrary.

Nice work. The paint job is sweet looking.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> I listened to this in Drake's pool room and I was very impressed. It sounded really good and would make a nice bookshelf system.
> One question I didn't ask you was do those mids need that much volume? The box isn't huge by any means but I wasn't sure if that was the required volume or just arbitrary.
> 
> Nice work. The paint job is sweet looking.


They do need that much volume. Don recommends 19 liters per driver for that arrangement. He tried it with 14 liters as well, but the bass extension wasn't anywhere near as good.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Yea, i could decrease the interior volume but that would in turn decrease the low end roll off. I was shooting for sound over size on this one


----------



## hayden (Oct 16, 2009)

I like the overkill crossovers and speaker wire!


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Cool build! Most importantly, if you like it, I love it.


----------

